# Naming my candle company



## candlecreations (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm trying to come up with a name for my candle company. I'm not necessarily asking for suggestions, but I'd like to hear what other people have used to help give me some inspiration maybe. How did you come up with your name?


----------



## don (Nov 27, 2006)

When naming our company, my wife and i made a list of words we felt described us, our target clients and the type of candles we would be making. From there we used a thesaurus to come up with relating words. We picked out the words that we felt the strongest about and then found a combination that we thought really fit our company.

Good luck!


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you have any names in mind?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

What kind of candles do you make? Do you have a specialty or a certain niche to your company? If so you might consider a name that sort of captured that.


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

What are some ideas you have already? Maybe we can help you expand on them?


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 31, 2007)

I used letters from each of my kids' names to form my business name.  I sell soy candles, hand crafted soaps and other B&B items.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2007)

I like companies that have a theme. A name that lends itself to a particular color, pattern or even a region. It just makes it easier to coordinate pacakging etc. It's soooooooooooo much easier to put it all together with a good theme that can be carried through even in to scent names, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2007)

Why don't you post where you are and some of your favorite things, do you collect anything? It might be a place to start.

I have  friend that collected moons & lived on Superior Lake. She named her biz Superior Moon.  

It's important to name your biz something easy to remember & easy to spell so people can find you on the internet, etc.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 18, 2007)

I have always been known as dragonfly, and I am into so many different things, soap, antiques, jewelry...so eclectic dragonfly just came naturally


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else's suggestions- it's best to stick with something easy to remember, that also identifies you, and your products.


----------

